# Suzuki DF25A erratic operation



## Willitaylor (11 mo ago)

130 hrs of operation zero issues.Within a minute of leaving the launch it suddenly lost all rpm’s, ran rough but stayed running. 
I drained the water separator. No water.
Pulled plug wires one at a time. (engine running) no effect. 
Began clearing up and running better and eventually was running perfect at all throttle positions until shut down. 
Then the whole process repeats. 
Fresh tank of ethanol free fuel 
No indicator lights or buzzer 
Starts immediately
Sorry for the wordy description. Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## Brooksard (5 mo ago)

What year is the Suzuki, I think I know your exact problem


----------



## Brooksard (5 mo ago)

Willitaylor said:


> 130 hrs of operation zero issues.Within a minute of leaving the launch it suddenly lost all rpm’s, ran rough but stayed running.
> I drained the water separator. No water.
> Pulled plug wires one at a time. (engine running) no effect.
> Began clearing up and running better and eventually was running perfect at all throttle positions until shut down.
> ...


Shoot me a direct message when you get a second, I think I know what’s wrong with your zuke


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

If his method clears it up be sure to post a summary....so we all know


----------



## Willitaylor (11 mo ago)

Brooksard said:


> What year is the Suzuki, I think I know your exact problem


2020


----------



## Brooksard (5 mo ago)

SS06 said:


> If his method clears it up be sure to post a summary....so we all know


I’m waiting to hear back from him out but I’ll post what I think is the solution here…


----------



## Brooksard (5 mo ago)

Hey there, so I too had an LT with a 30 zuke on it, same as the 25. I nearly pulled my hair out with this exact same issue and couldn’t find anything online. I ended up calling Suzuki and telling them the exact symptoms and they hit me with a major surprise. There is a tiny little cheap “high pressure fuel filter” under the plastic on I believe the left side ( don’t quote me on that) there’s nothing about it that’s high pressure but according to Suzuki it’s a known problem. It fixed my motor for around a 100 hours, until it happened again. It supposed to be a 500 hour filter. I called the shop and ordered another one, I think it’s about 10 bucks or so. They said I may want to order two because it happens all the time. If I was a betting man I would say a 100 dollars that this fixes your issues. It sounds identical to what I was dealing with.


----------



## Brooksard (5 mo ago)




----------



## Brooksard (5 mo ago)

This is what it looks like, just follow the fuel system around and you’ll see it. I know I had to take off one of the side plastics to see it. It’s low. It’s a cheap gamble to see if it works for you and a really really quick change!


----------



## Brooksard (5 mo ago)

Any updates on if it worked?


----------



## Willitaylor (11 mo ago)

Haven’t gotten the filter yet but I did take the boat out a couple of times. Same thing. Crappy at first then clears up and run’s fine. If I figure it out I’ll post my results. Thanks again for the help


----------



## Willitaylor (11 mo ago)

Update: got the filter installed and it seemed to take care of it until it didn’t. It would still randomly act up but then clears up. A few days ago I noticed that my fuel tank looked swollen but the vent was open. I disassembled the cap and found the little rubber vent stuck together. Since that was corrected I haven’t had any problems. We’re just finishing a four day camping/ fishing trip in the Ten Thousand Islands. Boat ran excellent, weather was perfect. Now I need to figure out how we came home empty handed. 😬


----------



## Mondo Gumbo (11 mo ago)

I have the same motor, and have experienced a similar situation. Mine turned out to be fouled plugs. Replaced them, no problem since. I believe that my problem was caused by oil overfill by the previous owner or his mechanic. When I changed the oil, it was above the top fill mark. Motor apparently does not like this. All is well now, great little power plant!


----------

